
Ask HN: Overview of Climate Change Science? - usgroup
Could you recommend a good recent book which provides a relatively detailed overview of climate change science?
======
starlingforge
What part?

For an overview of the evidence I don't know, but if you want a book with a
list of practical strategies Drawdown is a good place to look

------
davidbhodge
Principles of Planetary Climate by Pierrehumbert

~~~
usgroup
thanks for this.

